# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Vezet!

## nimf

vezet preferohem te jene te fresketa, sic ishin ato te pulave te mia qe asnjehere se benin ne kotec te shkretat po i hidhnin ferrave (nuk u civilizuan kurre).

tigani ne zjarr,
gjalpi pa karar
ehh o njerezi 
edhe veza do mjeshteri.

atehere, gjalpi skuqet ne zjarr te ngadalte, pastaj hidhet veza me kujdes qe te mos prishet e verdha. 
gjate skuqjes i hidhet me luge gjalpi i skuqur siper ne menyre qe te skuqet edhe pjesa e siperme.

veza skuqet sipas preferencave te secileve.  ca e pelqejne me qurre siper (iiiiiii), ca e kthejne nga te dyja anet, ca e perziejne para se ta skuqin, ca e perziejne gjate skuqjes (amatoret keta te fundit), sa e plasin te verdhen me qellim edhe e lene te skuqet pak, ca e lene te skuqet shume, sa e plasin pa qellim (edhe keta amatore), ca i hedhin prape gjalpe kur mbarojne se skuquri, ca e mbulojne me kos (gjyshi im), etc etc.

pastaj i hidhet kripe, skuqet deri sa te formoje nje cipe te skuqur mire nen te verdhen e vezes (kjo eshte edhe pjesa me e shishme), hidhet ne pjate, i hidhet gjalpi i mbetur siper, edhe shoqerohet me buke.

ata qe duan te ruajne linjat mund ti heqin te verdhen e cila permban gjithe celulitin, po une nuk ua keshilloj.

gjtihashtu per te rritur vlerat shijuese, hani ne fillim te bardhen, duke lene te verdhen ne fund te vaktit  

 :buzeqeshje: 

vijon: si te skuqim djathin   :perqeshje:

----------


## ChuChu

> _Postuar më parë nga nimf_ 
> *pastaj hidhet veza me kujdes qe te mos prishet e verdha. 
> vijon: si te skuqim djathin  *


Po per ata qe pelqejne te bardhe e te verdhen bashke, pothuaj e njejta procedure ndiqet?  :shkelje syri:  

S'ka si djathi kackavall i skuqur, ammmmm...c'me hape oreksin :-)

----------


## nimf

tani Kuqalashe nderlikohet ca puna.  Ti, me sa kuptoj une, i pelqen te skrembelluara vezet.  Ne ket rast kur vihet tigani ne zjarr, i hidhet me pak gjalp edhe nuk skuqet shume.  Pastaj veza hidhet ne nje tas, i hidhet ca miell siper, edhe perziet.  Po te duash e ben edhe pa miell.  Pastaj hidhet ne tigan edhe perzihet shpejt e shpejt qe te mos ngjitet edhe qe te mos erresohet ngjyra.  Tani po nuk pate eksperience ne kto pune, heren e pare e te dyte mos prit veze perfekte.

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Fiori

Sa kam qeshur. Kesaj i thone te dish te gatuash, te lezatosh dhe vezen sikur te ishte mish qengji  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Elia

aman se na hapet oreksin dhe ne dy te mengjesit

----------


## nimf

eh o Fiori, te dish te gatuash thua ti. 
une laj thaj vetem vez di te bej - ku te mos perfeksionohem une  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## peshkatari

provoni dhe bejeni nje here keshtu vezen. Merni 1 luge gjalp dhe djath te grire dhe hidheni ne tigan,vendoseni ne zjar te avashte dhe pa u shkrire mire gjalpi hidheni vezen, çaheni me luge dhe perzjejeni lereni vezenderi sa te filloje te kapet dhe hiqeni nga zjari.Konsumoheni ne tiganin qe e keni gatuar. Pak muzike ne sfond  pas gjimnastikes se mengjezit dhe nje dushi te shpejte.
 Shikoni se mos e ngateroni me gjene me te mire qe keni ngrene ndonjehere.

----------


## nimf

opaaaaaaa,
nje vez-ngrenes tjeter.
peshkatari harroi te permend nje gote birre te ftohte shoqeruar me vezen.  
sidomos pas gjimnastikes...

----------


## albasexygirl

epo juve sjeni mire si behet veza tju them te drejten nje shoqe ime e deshte vezen me qyre as qe kur se ben vezen mire mbeten ca si pune qyre lol (ja u shpifaaaa he  :perqeshje:  lol) dhe ajo ju vinte ca kripe dhe i hante lol ajo te jep daten ja keshtu eshte nje menyre tjeter si behet veza lol peace

----------


## nimf

alba pa pika,
pa ma thuaj si e kishte emrin kjo shoqja jote, se dikur edhe una ashtu e haja (kur isha e vogel edhe budallaqe pra).
iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## Estella

veza behet me e mire nga te gjitha e skuqur me vaj. ja se ne sa forma mund te zkuqim ose zjejme vezen.

Lyeni tiganin me nje furce me vaj. Aq ja ta njomet por jo qe te kulloje vaji. lereni te nxehet mire dhe hidheni vezen, me pas perdorni tiganin per te kethyer vezen vetem nje here mbas 30 sekondash. lereni vezen ehe ne anen tjeter po per 30 sekonda. do te shihni se e bardha e vezes do te jete e skuqur kurse e verdha akoma e lengshme.

2 hidhni ne nje tigan uje dhe vereni te zjee deri ne temperaturen 100 grade biles deri sa te beje flluska. cajeni vezen dhe leshojeni ne uje te nzehte dhe lereni brenda deri sa ajo te zjeje. Kjo varet nga shija juaj se sa te zjerre e doni vezen. nzirreni me luge me vrima qe ti kulloje uji. keshtu mund te zjeni vezen dhe ne te njejten kohe te mos mundoheni te qeroni guaskat. 
jam e sigurt se disa nga ju e pelqejne vezen lluqke dhe n.q.s e deshironi te zjerre por edhe lluqke eshte e veshtire ta qeroni. Kjo eshte nje menyre per te mos u lodhur.

3 hidheni vezen ne tigan, perseri tigani te jete shume pak i lyer me vaj. N.q.s ju e doni te bardhen e vezes pak te lengshme, lereni vezen ne tigan pa e kethyer vetem per 30 seconda. hidhini nje pike uje tiganit dhe mbulojeni me kapak. do te shihni mbas 30 sekona te tjera se veza siper ka zene nje cipe te holle por e bardha e vezes nuk eshte bere plotesisht. hiqeni nga tigani dhe hidheni ne pjate. dhe hajeni.

Keto jane disa menyra per te gatuar vezet qe te mos hani lyre por te jeni te shendetshem. zgjidhni se c'fare hani dhe menyren e gatimit sepse eshte teper e rendesishme  per shendetin tuaj.

----------


## Estella

VEZËT janë të këshillueshme në sajë të vlerave të tyre ushqimore për të gjitha moshat e popullatës. Përvec kësaj, ato janë mjaft të rekomandueshme për fëmijë, të moshuar, vegjetariane, etj. sepse përmbajnë elementët e domosdoshëm për të siguruar një ushqim të ekuilibruar. 
 	VEZA është ushqimi më i asimilueshëm nga organizmi i njeriut. Nga një studim ndërkombëtar, ka rezultuar se renditja e ushqimeve për sa i përket vlerës biologjike ose shkallës së asimilimit të vlerave ushqimore që ato përmbajnë është: 
       VEZA - assimilohet plotësisht (100 %) kurse Qumështi 91 % 
 	VEZA ndihmon në përtëritjen dhe ushqimin e lëkurës, të kockave, të trurit, të nervave, të gjakut, mbron mëlcinë, etj. 
 	VEZA është një ushqim shumë i mirë për sëmurët me nerva pasi ajo përmban lesitinën që rindërton celulat e sistemit nervor, lesitina e marrë nëpërmjet vezës merret më shpejt sesa lesitina e marrë në formë të lirë. 
 	VEZA është shumë e mirë për të sëmurët nga diabeti këta njerëz janë shumë të ndjeshëm ndaj albuminës që përmbajnë ushqimet e tjera, kurse albuminën e vezës e pranojnë me kënaqësi. Gjithashtu me anë të vezës përgatiten disa ëmbëlsira dhe pasta të posacme që nuk dëmtojnë të sëmurët me diabet. 
 	Përdorimi i VEZËS është shumë i suksesshëm kundër sëmundjes së tiroideve që shkaktohen për mungesë të Jodit (Goitre-Basedof). Kjo vlen më shumë për VEZËT e prodhuara nga pulat e rritura në zonat bregdetare pasi këto përmbajnë më shumë jod se pulat e rritura në zonat e tjera.
 	E verdha e VEZËS si e zierë ashtu dhe e pazierë tretet me lehtësi, prandaj është një ushqim shumë i mirë për fëmijët. 
 	VEZA përdoret gjithashtu dhe është e rekomandueshme edhe për të sëmurët me reumatizëm, zemër, tension, ulcër etj. 
 	VEZËT janë të rekomandueshme për gratë në muajt e parë të shtatëzanisë sepse përdorimi i tyre mund të reduktojë rrezikun e defekteve në lindjen e fëmijëve. Njëkohësisht, janë mjaft të rekomandueshme për nënat që ushqejnë fëmijët me qumësht gjiri. 
 	Përdorimi i VEZËS shton aftësinë seksuale si pasojë e përmbajtjes së hormoneve. 
 	Në përgjithësi mund të themi se VEZËT janë të mira si ushqim për të gjithë pasi nuk përmbajnë hidrokarbone dhe yndyra e tyre tretet shpejt.

----------


## Estella

Clemanseau, burri më i fortë i Francës dhe Tigri i luftës së Përgjithshme, hante 8 vezë në mëngjes dhe 5 vezë në mbrëmje. 
 	Eskymo, një komb që jeton në veri të Europës në mes të borës e të akullit, përvec peshkut ushqehen dhe me mjaft vezë me të cilat plotësojnë shumë mirë nevojat ushqimore të trupit.
 	Persianët kishin një ritual të përhershëm që konsiston në këmbimin e vezëve si shenjë e fillimit të pranverës. Arsyeja e këtij rituali qëndron në besimin se veza është embrioni i jetës. (rikthimi i botës në jetë pas ndërprerjes letargjike gjatë dimrit) 
 	E njëjta gjë sot përdoret gjatë pashkëve kristiane të cilat jo rastësisht janë në pranverë pasi japin kuptimin thellë të rikthimit në jetë. (përplasja e vezëve të lyera) 
 	Në botë veza konsiderohet si ushqimi që ka furnizuar për shekuj me radhë proteinën më të mirë me origjinë shtazore dhe si ushqimin që ka shpëtuar popuj të tërë nga rreziku i të mosushqyerit ose të ushqyerit të keq. 
 	Qytetërimet antike, egjiptianët, persianët, grekët e romakët, e kanë kuptuar mjaft mirë se veza e pulës është burim energjie dhe vlerash të papërsëritshme ushqimore.Në Egjypt veza konsiderohej një privilegj dhe monopol i faraonëve, sacërdotëve dhe shtresave të larta të shoqërisë.
Në Romën Antike veza gjendej vetëm në tavolinat më të rëndësishme dhe ruhej vetëm për miqtë më të rëndësishëm

----------


## Estella

Si të dallojmë kur një vezë është e freskët?
 	VEZA e freskët kur thyhet qëndron kompakte dhe e plotë, kurse VEZA jo e freskët hapet dhe e verdha e saj në të shumtën e rasteve prishet. Kjo ndodh se me kalimin e kohës karakteri i proteinës në VEZË ndryshon dhe pakësohet. 
 	VEZËT e freskëta zakonisht mund të fundosen në ujë të ftohtë. Megjithatë, nëse lëvozhga është e hollë ose e krisur VEZA mund të notojë në sipërfaqen e ujit edhe kur është e freskët. 
 	E bardha e VEZËS për VEZËT jo të freskëta është më transparente sesa e bardha e VEZËVE të freskëta.
 	Dhoma e ajrit tek VEZËT e freskëta është më e vogël sesa ajo e VEZËVE jo të freskëta. Kjo ndodh se me kalimin e kohës pakësohet lënda mbrojtëse në lëvozhgën e VEZËS duke lejuar në këtë mënyrë që lagështira dhe dioksidi i karbonit të largohen nga VEZA nëpërmjet poreve të lëvozhgës dhe kjo gjë zmadhon dhomën e ajrit.

----------


## Estella

Si ta konservojmë vezën? 
 	VEZËT e mbajtura në frigorifer rrojnë 4-5 herë më gjatë se VEZËT që mbahen jashtë. 
 	Mënyra më e mirë për të ruajtur VEZËT është të mbahen në bikerina në frigorifer sepse poret e ndodhura në lëvozhgën e VEZËS (rreth 17.000 pore në sipërfaqen e një VEZE) lejojnë depërtimin e erërave nga ushqimet e tjera që ndodhen përreth si dhe mundësojnë tharjen e përmbajtjes së VEZËS. Kartoni i bikerinave ndihmon në parandalimin e këtij efekti si dhe mban VEZËT në të njëjtën temperaturë gjatë hapjes dhe mbylljes së frigoriferit duke ruajtur kështu freskinë e VEZËS.

----------


## Estella

Veze Skoceze



Përbërësit për 4 persona:

6 vezë, 200 gr mish vici i grirë, 40 gr bukë e thekur e grirë, 30 gr miell, vaj ulliri, kripë, piper.

Përgatitja:

Zihen 4 vezë në një enë plot me ujë. Koha e zierjes duhet të jetë ekzaktësisht 8 minuta nga momenti që fillojnë zierjen. Pas kësaj, ftohen në ujë të ftohtë të rrjedhshëm, u hiqet lëvozhga, u hidhet pak kripë dhe piper.

Merret me dorë pak mish i grirë dhe mbulohen vezët e ziera.

Në një tas rrihen vezët e mbetura. Mielli dhe buka e thekur e grirë vendosen në dy pjata të ndryshme.

Vezët e mbuluara me mishin e grirë lyhen me miell, lyhen me vezët e rrahura, dhe pastaj lyhen me bukën e thekur të grirë.

Pastaj skuqen për 10 minuta në vajin e ullirit të nxehur shumë, rrotullohen shpesh, kullohen në kartën e kuzhinës, u hidhet kripë dhe shërbehen të ngrohta.

----------


## Estella

Veze te Zeza



Përbërësit për 4 persona:

6 vezë, 100 gr vaj ulliri, 120 gr sheqer pluhur, gjysëm luge caji kanellë pluhur, një e bardhë veze, kakao.

Përgatitja:

Vendosen vezët në një enë me ujë të ftohtë dhe zihen për 8 minuta, hiqen dhe lihen për nja dy minuta në ujë të ftohtë.

U hiqet lëvozhga, ndahen përgjysëm për së gjati dhe u hiqet e verdha, duke patur kujdes që të mos lihet as një cik e verdhë.

Të verdhat e hequra vihen në një tas, rrihen me një pirun, shtohet sheqeri, kakao dhe përzihen bashkë deri sa të bëhet një përzierje e butë dhe homogjene.

Mbushen zgavrat e krijuara tek gjysmat e të bardhave me përzierjen që morëm më sipër duke patur kujdes që të mos dali jashtë.

Në një pjatë përzihet kakao dhe kanella pluhur, kurse në një tjetër rrihet e bardha e vezës.

Të bardhat e ziera të përgatitura më lart lyhen disa herë me kakaon dhe me të bardhën e rrahur, pastaj skuqen me vaj ulliri të nxehur shumë duke mbajtur pjesën e prerë lart.

Kullohen në kartën e kuzhinës dhe shërbehen të vakëta.

----------


## Estella

Involtini me Veze



Përbërësit për 4 persona:

6 vezë, 60gr gjalp, 6 feta të trasha proshutë e pjekur, 300 gr bizele të njoma, salcë domatesh (sa të nevojitet), kripë, piper.

Përgatitja:

Përzihen vezet me pak gjalp, kripë dhe piper, vendosen në zjarr dhe, sapo të jenë mpiksur mirë por akoma të buta, fiket zjarri. Shtrohet një fetë proshutë, mbushet me vezën e sapo hequr nga zjarri dhe mbështillet role.

I njëjti veprim përsëritet dhe me fetat e tjera të proshutës.

Pasi skuqen bizelet e njoma me pak gjalp, iu hidhet salca e domatet dhe kripë dhe gatuhen bashkë. Pas kësaj vendosen në një tavë.

Mbi bizelet sistemohen involtinit e përgatitura më parë.

U hidhet ca piper në sipërfaqe dhe ngrohen për 10 minuta në furrë para se të hahen.

----------


## Estella

Veze Amerikane


Përbërësit për 4 persona:

8 vezë - 25 gr gjalp - 8 feta të holla proshutë - salcë Worcester (me dëshirë) - kripë - piper i bluar në moment.

Përgatitja:

Vendosen fetat e proshutës në një enë qelqi zjarrdurues e cila vendoset në zjarr të moderuar dhe, sapo të fillojnë të skuqen fetat e proshutës, u hidhet gjalpi. Pas kësaj hidhen vezët në distancë nga njëra-tjetra.

Vendoset ena në furrën që kemi nxehur më parë dhe lihen aty për rreth tre minuta ose më shumë, deri sa e bardha e vezës të jetë bere.

Nxirret ena nga furra, u hidhet vezëve pak kripë dhe piper të bluar në moment dhe sipas dëshirës sprucohen  me dica pika salcë Worcester.


P.S Te gjitha informacionet per vezet jane marre nga kompania Floryen.

----------


## buna

vertet, u impresionova nga gjithe studimi per vezen.lol.

te them nje ide te vogel?ne fakt eshte nje lloj vjedhje konstante qe une bej restoranteve.po te shohesh menune mund te mesosh menyra nga me te ndryshme sesi ngaterrohen shijet. nuk e di por me omeleten kam mani ta kopjoj.

enjoy your weekend.

p.s... ne te vertete, e di c'do desha.te cohem nje te shtune a te djele dhe te me sjellin ne krevat nje omelete meksikane me nje gote te madhe leng portokalli.ti???

----------

